# New Patio & Weep Screed Woes



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

EFIS or Cementious Stucco? If EIFS, groove it, if cementious worry about other things, like will the Cowboys win.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Southern California, right? I know we had a topic on weep holes before, but more and more they are left out....


----------



## ncgrogan (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't know about California, but around here your supposed to have at least 2" clear from concrete. I would make him redo it. If not find someone who knows what they are doing and redo it. I can imagine what that weep screed is going to look like after he gets done trying to get the concrete off it. At the very least tell him if he is going to "notch it" he has to replace the weep screed. I don't think you could geta a lawyer involved if there weren't any specs. You shouldn't ever cover up a weep-anything. I can't tell you how many times I've seen weep holes caulked or covered over and they say "I dont know why its leaking but I covered up all those holes where water was getting in" Oh and by the way, just because someone has 40 years experience doesn't mean a thing. Chances are they've been doing it wrong for 40 years.


----------

